# freebsd-update keeps wanting to update file



## larynx (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE and I check nightly for updates to the base system with this line in my /etc/crontab:


```
@dailyroot freebsd-update -t myemail@example.com cron > /dev/null 2>&1
```

The problem is that after I upgrade to a point release I keep getting an email about 1 file that needs an update


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p24:
/usr/share/man/whatis
```

Any way I can make sure that freebsd-update knows that that file has been updated so it stops sending the email?


----------



## protocelt (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi.

Did you make any changes to the /etc/freebsd-update.conf file at all? IIRC, by default, /usr/share/man/whatis should be ignored by freebsd-update(8).

What is the output of `grep IDSIgnorePaths\* /etc/freebsd-update.conf` on the system?


----------



## larynx (Nov 24, 2015)

This line shows up in /etc/freebsd-update.conf:


```
IDSIgnorePaths /usr/share/man/whatis
```

Should that line be commented out? Because freebsd-update(8) gives me the notice about /usr/share/man/whatis having an update after every point release


----------



## protocelt (Nov 24, 2015)

larynx said:


> This line shows up in /etc/freebsd-update.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No, it can be left as is. Try also appending 
	
	



```
IgnorePaths /usr/share/man/whatis
```
 to the freebsd-update.conf file.


----------

